# BIRMINGHAM | The Octagon | 155m | 49 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/16

The Octagon by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Fudgis (Apr 16, 2015)

Went past yesterday morning on a double decker bus so got a brief view of work going on over the barricades (not sharp alas as the bus was moving!). Looks like work on the foundations is well advanced.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like the Core is being constructed ?


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597553444088422401


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/7

rockrocky The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

rockrocky The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

2nd Crane has arrived, will reach 189 metres ;-)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Brum X said:


> 2nd Crane has arrived, will reach 189 metres ;-)


Almost as high as the tallest tower in my city.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

KlausDiggy said:


> Almost as high as the tallest tower in my city.


Which city is that ?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Leipzig


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

KlausDiggy said:


> Leipzig


*City-Hochhaus* is 36-story skyscraper in Leipzig, Germany. At 142 m (466 ft),

I think Birmingham win's by quite a margin , however Birmingham should be on the same scale as Frankfurt with all its skyscrpaers. ;-)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Funkturm Leipzig is 191 meters tall and the tallest freestanding structure in Leipzig.
It is rather still small compared to other cities in Germany with over 200-300 meter television towers.

Birmingham is never on the same level as Frankfurt. Not even Manchester is.
Frankfurt has 38 buildings (100m+), 18 x (150m+) and 5 x (200m+)


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

KlausDiggy said:


> Funkturm Leipzig is 191 meters tall and the tallest freestanding structure in Leipzig.
> It is rather still small compared to other cities in Germany with over 200-300 meter television towers.
> 
> Birmingham is never on the same level as Frankfurt. Not even Manchester is.
> Frankfurt has 38 buildings (100m+), 18 x (150m+) and 5 x (200m+)


Oh we don't include TV/Radio towers when discussing towers in the UK, the very reason why our BT Tower (152 meters) doesn't get mentioned. Anything that isn't habitable, basically doesn't exist 

It looks like a mini Eiffel tower, lol


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Leipzig is also called "Little Paris "


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

KlausDiggy said:


> Leipzig is also called "Little Paris "


Only been to Frankfurt, (Skyscraper City) but also I am an aerolplane geek too and it has an amazing airport to do plane spotting.

Like London, Frankfurt has everything I need in life, Skyscrapers and Aeroplanes 

Never really thought about Leipzig to be honest, the next German city I want to visit is Berlin. I think I would find it interesting, similar to Birmingham. Lots of regeneration that is needed/underway but lots of the old stuff still visible. Makes it interesting. Thanks for the information


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------

